# Thule Dachträger +3 Fahrradträger Golf III/Golf 3/Vento



## ~CuBeLeR~ (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

Verkaufe einen Thule Dachträger inkl. 3 Fahrradträgern
für Golf III und Vento bei Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=330323831460


----------

